# REQ radio questions



## dalark68 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm looking to add RSE system to my Routan. I did research the VW single and dual screen kits but they seem to be very expensive. In searching the forum, I read up on how some people have tapped off the rear pins of the REQ radio to get video outs in order to install video moniters. My van does have this radio so I might want to go this route instead. It also has the dual overhead bins which would hold the moniters so I would like to make it look factory. I did read that there is a plug available ( I think the AV9003 ) that plugs into the rear of the radio and features the video out plugs. Some other forums showed that it was done in a Jeep Commander using this harness and feeding the power for the moniters off the keyed power outlet on the lower part of the console. I do have a few questions that I can't seem to find the answers to. First, does this harness have 2 feeds for 2 moniters or do you have to get a splitter? Second, I'm not sure exactly how an REQ radio functions when a DVD is being played. Can you listen to an FM radio station while the DVD is playing? Third, does the remote control that comes with a factory RSE package control the REQ radio or the overhead video moniters? Fourth, are the factory wireless headphones programable to the REQ radio? And lastly, by doing this modification, does the van need to be brought down to the dealership to have this programed into the computer to work? I read that this needs to be done after installing the VW single or dual RSE system. I've seen the headrest moniters but like the look of the overhead. Any information or links you may have would be appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed this post about the REQ radio. You should be able to get either kit and install it into your van, then go to the dealer and have them add the option in the dealer connect website. It should replace your overhead bin storage. If you spend enough time online googling around you can find a good deal on the new stuff. Obviously the parts are going to be cheaper thru MOPAR vs. VW.

Single screen 7B0 051 605 $796.00 my local VW dealer(online pricing)

Dual Screen 7B0 051 605A $1,720 my local VW dealer(online pricing)

Here's the install instructions:
http://www.mopar-accessories.com/en-US/imagehandler.ashx?id=2226


Here is a MOPAR site with decent pricing:
This place is down to $1,456 for the dual and $652 for the Single screen. You might even be able to go to your local Chrysler dealer and get the same or better pricing, then if you get stuck you could sweet talk them for some answers.

Enter either 82211707 or 82211706AB into the search by part number and choose chrysler.

http://www.wholesalecarpartsamerica.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=searchCatalogOEM&siteid=215252


----------



## dalark68 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into possibly going the Mopar route. Seems to be usually less expensive.


----------

